# 20% off one item at Rockler (exp. 2/12/11)



## montanaprefinish (Feb 1, 2011)

Like the title says, 20% off one item at Rockler. Deal expires 2/12/11, and some limitations apply. Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow that's a nice one! Thanks Chris


----------

